# Would you Buy Resale in Orlando Area - discussed with Friends



## maggiesmom (Jul 22, 2015)

My friends and I were sitting around talking about our Timeshares and how much we use them or not and what we would do if we didn't have them.

And a question popup about why I bought my timeshare in Orlando. My answer was simple : kids .

So I asked my friends:

*This part is about purchasing Resale in the Orlando Area only
*
If you were *only* going to buy a Resale Timeshare in Orlando Area, Where would you buy for just you and your other half, just something for the 2 of you .

Many different answers came back and some surprised me. So my follow tuggers same question to you. Where would you buy(Resort) and why.

_(Moderators if this is in the wrong spot please move, Thank you)_


----------



## matbec (Jul 22, 2015)

Resort: Orange Lake
Reasons: Onsite golf, great pools, lots of different services and activities. 

We first visited Orange Lake on an exchange. DH loved having golf onsite and I loved the variety of amenities available. We've only ever exchanged into 1 other Orlando resort (Sheraton Vistana), and when we decided to expand our portfolio, it was a no-brainer for us to buy resale at OLCC. Yes, I know that it's a resort that you either love or hate, and we fall into the former category.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jul 22, 2015)

*Would Buy Resale in Orlando*

Thank you for your answer. I have a friend's own at OLCC - He loves to golf  and she loves it that she doesn't have to tag along


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2015)

We own at Orange Lake and use the week to trade thru HICV and IHG. The golf courses at Orange lake are managed by Intergrity Golf. As are many of the golf courses in the Kissimmee/Orlando area. We also have a EOY at Summer Bay. Nice for the two of us. We trade out more often then stay...we are approaching owning six timeshare weeks all at different resorts. These are the only ones we have in Orlando area.  We subtracted 2 and are adding 2. DH wants us to keep subtracting and stop adding! Timeshares can be addictive!
Silentg


----------



## maggiesmom (Jul 22, 2015)

*Would you buy Resale in Orlando Area*

silent, Thank you for your comments   . 
Yes buying and selling timeshares is addictive, but what fun would it be if it was the same week ,year after year. But I constantly buying and selling mine  .
But most people love going  time of year or it may have to do with Kids, job any number of things. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2015)

Unless the adult couple are big Disney fans, I would not buy in Orlando at all.


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2015)

That is not true Denise, we get great trades for our weeks. And they will rent well too!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2015)

silentg said:


> That is not true Denise, we get great trades for our weeks. And they will rent well too!



I had a nice Orlando timeshare and I recently gave it away.

So it is true for me - "I" would not buy in Orlando at all - maybe you would.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 22, 2015)

i'm with denise.  i have a timeshare where i pay less than $350 for a 1BR...which are super easy to trade into orlando for marriott/sheraton 2BRs.  i just can't see any benefit to owning there...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2015)

chalee94 said:


> i'm with denise.  i have a timeshare where i pay less than $350 for a 1BR...which are super easy to trade into orlando for marriott/sheraton 2BRs.  i just can't see any benefit to owning there...



Exactly - I can trade in or rent for less than owning, plus I don't care for Orlando much.  I would not return unless I was visiting the Mouse, and I don't really want to do that either.  

If I was going to buy in Florida - I'd buy ocean front somewhere.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> <snip>
> 
> If I was going to buy in Florida - I'd buy ocean front somewhere.



Give it ten years and Orlando will be oceanfront.


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2015)

Check out my diverse locations, beside Orlando, I own on Cape Cod, Dublin Ireland , Bayse, VA. And soon Sarasota, Florida. We have traveled to Rome, Paris, England, Ireland, North and South Carolina, New Mexico, California, Pennsylvania, Vermont, Rhode Island, Canada etc all with our little portfolio of timeshares. Tug has been a great resource for me, I am still learning, have been Timesharing since 1981 and I never snub my nose at any area! Besides I choose to live in the Orlando area year round.  But travel whenever I get the chance!
Silentg


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2015)

silentg - It's fortunate for everyone that we don't all want to vacation in the same place - It's nothing personal - Orlando is just not a place I enjoyed.

I live and vacation in areas with little or no humidity and to be quite honest with you, I hate the humidity in Orlando - it ruins my trip.   So for "me" it's not a destination I want to go back to.  In fact, after visiting Orlando for 2 weeks, I decided to get rid of my timeshare there.  YMMV  

*I would like to visit Florida again, but my ideal adult vacation is ocean front in the Keys, or something like that.


----------



## presley (Jul 22, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> *This part is about purchasing Resale in the Orlando Area only
> *
> If you were *only* going to buy a Resale Timeshare in Orlando Area, Where would you buy for just you and your other half, just something for the 2 of you .
> 
> Many different answers came back and some surprised me. So my follow tuggers same question to you. Where would you buy(Resort) and why.



I'm not too familiar with the area and have only been there once. If I was buying for just my spouse and myself and we were buying in Orlando, I assume I'd stick with one of the HGVC properties. I'd also consider Disney, only because the chefs on their properties are so good with dietary restrictions.


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2015)

Denise, I value your opinions, I do not take offense, it's like I tell my family up north, Orlando is not for everyone. I personally do not like the cold, I understand people who like to ski, skate, sled and hike in snow and on ice, but that does not appeal to me. It is great that we all have preferences, and Timesharing allows us to enjoy what we like best. You have given great advice on TUG, I just have different opinion of Orlando! 
Silentg


----------



## Serina (Jul 23, 2015)

DVC (Villas at Grande Floridian) and Marriotts Lakeshore Reserve


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,
I know there are those who think Orlando is inferior to other vacation destinations, but I disagree. We have had our Orlando timeshare since 2004, and 
have traded it only once to vacation in Scottsdale Arizona. Our family, loves the variety of amenities and local fare that Orlando provides. We love our timeshare and as the years go by it truly feels like a home away from home. I acknowledge everyone has different tastes and enjoys doing different activities. Please don't
put down those who enjoy vacationing in Orlando. There is a reason it is one of the most popular vacation destinations in the world.


----------



## silentg (Jul 23, 2015)

Especially in the winter, we become the envy of the nation!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 23, 2015)

We bought resale in Orlando in 1992 and have not been sorry.  We bought weeks 51 and 52 which have great trading power.  We have only been to Orlando 3 times but we have gotten some amazing exchanges.


----------



## Great3 (Jul 23, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> We bought resale in Orlando in 1992 and have not been sorry.  We bought weeks 51 and 52 which have great trading power.  We have only been to Orlando 3 times but we have gotten some amazing exchanges.



I just signed a contract yesterday to buy in Orlando.  It's a 3-bedroom lockoff that allows you to reserve and deposit Week 51 or 52, so I am hoping I will get high enough TPUs for 3-6 weeks of vacations (thru trading in RCI).  I hope I will end up loving it as much as others in terms of getting some amazing exchanges, since the MFs dues are > $1,000 per year...  Of course, for me, I don't mind going to Orlando if exchanging falls thru, but my main purpose is for exchanging only.  I am already been to Orlando May this year in DVC Animal Kingdom, and am booked for New Years day again in Orlando.  But I honestly don't know how many years I want to keep on going to Orlando (even though I know I won't mind it).  Kinda of strange to say...  I guess I will find out in the next 5-10 years how much I am going to love or regret purchasing this timeshare, but I am confidence it will work out for me.

Great3


----------



## got4boys (Jul 24, 2015)

We love Orlando. It is our go to destination. We loved it when kids were younger and now the kids are older, we go by ourselves and still love it.

So different without the kids. Theme parks, yes, but you do not have to go there or if you have an annual pass...(lots of choices) go for an hour or two and do not stress out.

Yes, we purchased Orlando (both through the developer and resale) and never regretted it.

We have used our units for other places other than Orlando, but we still go back.

We consider it our second home.

To buy - Disney Vacation Club, Sheraton Vistana (Cascades) or a fixed week 51 / 52 in another section - Palms or Spas, or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 24, 2015)

Great3 said:


> I just signed a contract yesterday to buy in Orlando.  It's a 3-bedroom lockoff that allows you to reserve and deposit Week 51 or 52, so I am hoping I will get high enough TPUs for 3-6 weeks of vacations (thru trading in RCI).  I hope I will end up loving it as much as others in terms of getting some amazing exchanges, since the MFs dues are > $1,000 per year...  Of course, for me, I don't mind going to Orlando if exchanging falls thru, but my main purpose is for exchanging only.  I am already been to Orlando May this year in DVC Animal Kingdom, and am booked for New Years day again in Orlando.  But I honestly don't know how many years I want to keep on going to Orlando (even though I know I won't mind it).  Kinda of strange to say...  I guess I will find out in the next 5-10 years how much I am going to love or regret purchasing this timeshare, but I am confidence it will work out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Great3




The highest tpu is 60 so it may be possible to get your 3-6 weeks in exchange.  Week 51/52 are the best.  I'm not ready to get rid of my week 12, I got 56 tpu for 2016 and exchanged for two weeks in Hawaii.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## capjak (Jul 24, 2015)

Orlando is great so much to do in the surrounding cities with great places to dine etc..Also 1 hour drive to the beach and easy access via plane and if you want to you can visit the theme parks.

I vote for Marriott Lakeshore Reserve or DVC as the best for staying in Orlando


----------



## maggiesmom (Jul 24, 2015)

*Buying Resale in Orlando - discussion with friends*

This subject is buying in Orlando and why you like it.
Please stop bashing it, it's unfair. Yes I know some people don't like Orlando, so don't comment.
This subject is getting off topic.


maggiesmom


----------



## suzanne (Jul 24, 2015)

DH and I don't have kids and love going to Orlando. It's not for everyone but it is for us. We go for Disney, Sea World and Universal. Christmas Eve and New Years Eve having dinner in the Castle is a wonderful experience. We don't own there but if we did it would be at Orange Lake. We exchange our TS resorts to go there. Since we live in SE Florida its an easy 2 hour drive for us. We have stayed at many different resorts over the past 15 years and Orange Lake has been our favorite. Unfortunately its a one in 3 so that's why we have had to stay at other resorts in the area. 

We have stayed at both the Sea World and Tuscan Hilton resorts, Polynesian Isles, East and West Villages at Orange Lake, two Wyndham  Resorts can't remember the names right now, Bryan's Spanish Cove and several others over the years.

Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> This subject is buying in Orlando and why you like it.  Please stop bashing it, it's unfair. Yes I know some people don't like Orlando, so don't comment.  This subject is getting off topic.
> 
> maggiesmom



Maggiesmom:  On TUG, when you post a question or comment, everyone is welcome to post _their opinion_, as long as they follow the TUG posting rules.  You cannot limit the responses to only those who agree with you.  That's how a discussion forum works.

Also - You asked the question, "You would you buy resale in Orlando area?"  You have to expect that some people will respond with a "no."


----------



## Great3 (Jul 24, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> This subject is buying in Orlando and why you like it.
> Please stop bashing it, it's unfair. Yes I know some people don't like Orlando, so don't comment.
> This subject is getting off topic.
> 
> ...



Sorry Maggiesmom,

I am not trying to bash Orlando.  I do like Orlando.  I enjoyed Orlando the last 4 times I vacationed there.  I loved being able to go the beach, only 1-2 hours drive away depending on which beach we feel like going.  I loved the variety of food choices available.  I liked going to different theme parks each time.  It feels like a different kind of vacation each time I been to Orlando, because of the different things we done.  There's still many things we haven't done yet in Orlando that we want to do still.  Having said that, I am not buying in Orlando because I loved being there.  Truth be told, I am buying Orlando for the high TPUs to trade out.  That's the real reason.

I do plan on trading into Orlando often / buying getaways in II / extra vacations in RCI, using my my other timeshares because it works out to be cheaper than just using the unit / week I am buying in Orlando.  Hope that makes senses, I am not trying to bash Orlando when I am saying I am buying to trade out.  While I am doing that, I still like Orlando enough to know if exchanging doesn't work out for me, I still have a place/week I still like going, so that all is not lost.

Great3


----------



## maggiesmom (Jul 24, 2015)

*Buying Resale in Orlando*



DeniseM said:


> Maggiesmom:  On TUG, when you post a question or comment, everyone is welcome to post _their opinion_, as long as they follow the TUG posting rules.  You cannot limit the responses to only those who agree with you.  That's how a discussion forum works.



DeniseM,
I was only asking people who *like *their Orlando TS, and we now know the you don't and you dumped yours. 
Ok, but you make is sound like its the worst place on earth. And I don't like Colorado or any amount of snow, that's why I go to Florida as much as possible. Be beach side or not . Florida has a lot more to offer than get Disney.
And I've been to the Keys, not what I thought be,But I had a nice time. My sister owns a TS there and they go as much as they can. So different strokes. But still I was only asking about Orlando.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2015)

Maggiesmom - That's fine, but you can't limit the responses to only people who agree with you - that's not how a discussion forum works.  

Orlando is FAR from the worst place on earth - if it weren't for the humidity, I'm sure I would have liked it a lot more, but the humidity is a deal killer for me.

Suggestion about your topic:  You probably would have gotten more of they type of response that  you were looking for if your topic was - "Best timeshare in Orlando for Adults?"  instead of "Would you buy a timeshare in Orlando?"  (I'm assuming that the first "You" in your title is just a typo.)

For future reference, you can edit typos in your post by clicking EDIT, and typos in your title by clicking EDIT > ADVANCED EDIT.  (For 48 hours after posted.)


----------



## tashamen (Jul 24, 2015)

*I would only consider DVC*

I go to Orlando often - usually in October or November for Epcot Food & Wine; the Arnold Palmer Invitational in March; and business meetings in May.  So far I've traded in with an AC for all those times except March, when it's not on the grid.  I used to pull DVC resorts with an AC back when they were with II, and now usually can get Marriott Lakeshore with one.  For next March I just traded into another Marriott with a regular deposit.

I like all those resorts, but if I had to buy I would only want a points-based system, since I never stay in Orlando for a full week.  So DVC would be the natural choice for me, probably a fairly small contract.  I have thought about it but that's as far as I've gotten. 

Edited to add: I suppose I might look at HGVC too, but have not stayed in any of their Orlando resorts so don't know much about them.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2015)

We bought my first timeshare at Vistana Resort in '96, Lakes phase, while staying at the resort. We were visiting relatives in the area.  The ONLY reason that we bought was that it would force us to take vacation each year and we are/were workaholics.  It could have been a resort in Montana, South Africa, New York, anywhere, that we bought into.  Fast forward.. We took many vacations each year so it was a rght decision.  Then I looked at how much/little we paid to the developer, and we are getting 95.7k Staroptions, it made buying a great decision.  However we don't enjoy Disney nor the humudity.  If we want more StarOptions, we will buy again, resale, at SVV (in Orlando).


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 27, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> This subject is buying in Orlando and why you like it.
> Please stop bashing it, it's unfair. Yes I know some people don't like Orlando, so don't comment.



i love orlando.  there's a lot to do even if you skip the theme parks and the weather is usually very nice in nov/dec when i like to travel.

i did buy into DVC so i suppose that is the answer to your official question -DVC holds it's resale value like no other timeshare (and crazily enough, even appreciates from time to time), and easy access to the parks and disney perks like annual pass discounts are unique benefits.

but my answer before was trying to get you to think outside the box.  even if you love orlando and want to vacation there most of the time, you simply don't need to own there.  you can save money by buying elsewhere and trading in with very little effort.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 27, 2015)

We bought in Orlando just last year so I didn't do it blindly. We did not buy it use it.  We may once in a while but we bought it for it's exchange power with DAE. 

It's a 3br lockoff so when I split it I get four exchanges for it and we go all over with those exchanges.

Orlando may be over built in some peeps minds but for now it's a prime location all year round for DAE.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 27, 2015)

chalee94 said:


> ....  you can save money by buying elsewhere and trading in with very little effort.



Why not save the exchange fees and just buy there?  It's easy and in most cases cheap to do so.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 27, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Why not save the exchange fees and just buy there?  It's easy and in most cases cheap to do so.



my $1 timeshare with $350 annual dues can pull marriott/sheraton 2BRs with annual dues upwards of $1000 or more (i saw a lakeshore reserve 2BR last week).

even adding in the exchange fees and allocating the membership fee in II, i'm paying abut half or less than i would to own.

it's not like owning at a beach resort where you get an oceanfront view advantage or something...but if it's worth $100 or so per night to avoid the exchange game, suit yourself...


----------



## nkldavy (Jul 28, 2015)

*Blue Tree Resort*

Low maintenance fees (582 for large 2-bedroom), 3 heated pools and good mmaintenance/upgrades.  Been taking the kids and grandkids there every other year since 1998.  Easy to rent out at profit.  This is on the POA side, not the Westgate side!
Uncle Davey


----------



## rhonda (Jul 29, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> *This part is about purchasing Resale in the Orlando Area only
> *
> If you were *only* going to buy a Resale Timeshare in Orlando Area, Where would you buy for just you and your other half, just something for the 2 of you .
> 
> Many different answers came back and some surprised me. So my follow tuggers same question to you. Where would you buy(Resort) and why.


Well ... from our personal history, we added DVC to our 'portfolio' after our employer quit paying travel costs for an annual work event held at the Swan/Dolphin/Yacht Club Conference Centers.  Sure, we could have paid out of pocket for our hotel stays -- but by that point we'd already been spoiled by the larger units and amenities of timesharing! The conference purpose is likely done -- and now we we enjoyusing DVC for the Epcot Flower & Garden Festival, RunDisney events, Holiday periods ... and at Disneyland, Aulani and Vero Beach.  Not a bad add-on.

FWIW, we also own Worldmark -- which has 2 locations in Orlando, 1 at Daytona Beach, 3 in Ft Lauderdale, 1 on St Thomas, ... and ~70 other destinations across the (mostly Western) States, Mexico, Canada and Fiji.  WM is pretty easy to buy on the resale market and offers great flexibility for Orlando and _beyond_!


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have came to be a fan of not exchanging as i find the costs usually exceeds just renting (add together annual maintenance fees, exchange company membership fees, the exhange fee itself, insurance if you opt for it).  So some people feel that orlando does not provide great exchanges (although some do), but that would not be a factor in my decision.  

i would buy resale in orlando but at a time that i would like to stay.  I like the christmas season and i find the parks and other activities in orlando area enjoyable in early december so for me i would purchase a place i like to stay and come back year after year at the same time.  Some people say your vacation habits change over time and while this is true for me to some extent, i have been going to orlando during december for over 20 years so this would work for me as i know where i am going, when i am going, and what i have when i get there.  I like several places, orange lake river island is a personal favorite but i would consider vistana resort and the grand hilton at seaworld.  I do own a small dvc wilderness lodge (purchased resale) which is very nice during the holiday


----------



## l0410z (Jul 29, 2015)

We purchased in Orlando (2 BR originally called resort world - now called Legacy Vacation Club) in 1995.  The same year I also purchased a Marriott (Monarch) in HHI.   Both purchased on the resale market owning consecutive summer weeks.  The plan was to go to HHI and than drive to Orlando.   With two young children, it made sense.     

The fact is, I have never actually stayed at the Orlando unit.  I have traded it for  20 years.    I purchased it sight unseen and have used it to trade to Hawaii, Mexico, Spain, Scottsdale and countless other places.   I  have even traded it  for the Monarch in the summer and Marriott's in Orlando. 

The Legacy  has gone down in trade value a little over 20 years  so I no longer get a Marriott Summer HHI week.  This August I got a 1 BR at the Marriott Arube Ocean Club and I am going to the Marriott's Ocean Pointe  Christmas (Studio).  This is okay since my wife and I travel without the kids more time than not now. 

My Monarch has a MF of 1200 and the Legacy a MF of 640 (about).  They both started out about the same in 1995.   The Monarch cost me about 10,000 back in 1995 and the Legacy about 2500.

Is the Monarch HHI much now nicer than the Orlando Legacy (not when  when I first purchased)... without a doubt.  You need to look at the complete picture so...am I sorry I purchased Orlando..... absolutely not.   Would I do it again right now even with the difference in trade value...without a doubt.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 3, 2015)

*It's the best deal in Orlando for an owner*



nkldavy said:


> Low maintenance fees (582 for large 2-bedroom), 3 heated pools and good mmaintenance/upgrades.  Been taking the kids and grandkids there every other year since 1998.  Easy to rent out at profit.  This is on the POA side, not the Westgate side!
> Uncle Davey



$582 for a 2BR/2BA and they still are able to fund the capital reserve account for periodic renovations.  Just stay away from the Wastegate occupied buildings.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> DeniseM,
> I was only asking people who *like *their Orlando TS, and we now know the you don't and you dumped yours.
> Ok, but you make is sound like its the worst place on earth. And I don't like Colorado or any amount of snow, that's why I go to Florida as much as possible. Be beach side or not . Florida has a lot more to offer than get Disney.
> And I've been to the Keys, not what I thought be,But I had a nice time. My sister owns a TS there and they go as much as they can. So different strokes. But still I was only asking about Orlando.


I totally agree with you, maggiesmom.  Your complaint here is not about violating TUG rules, it is about responses which take a legitimate inquiry way off target and come close to ridiculing it.  We should be courteous enough to respond to your original request, especially when it was made so clear to us.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 9, 2015)

I own in Orlando but I would not buy there if I had it to do over again. The thousands of units built since we bought resale in 1996, and Orlando was already an overbuilt area even then, means Extra Vacations and an assortment of other bargain timeshare inventory sell-offs make it possible to stay in virtually any Orlando resort, most any week of the year, for $300-500. My maintenance fees are far more than that for a one bedroom. Weeks 51-52 and a few other fixed weeks may be an exception, but typically it's far cheaper to buy excess inventory from RCI, II, or even Skyauction. DVC is the only Orlando timeshares that make economic sense on a year-round basis, so that would be my recommendation if someone was determined to own in Orlando.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought ORL as a trader; MF's and price/quality made it a good choice (as compared to Vegas/Desert).

 Plus, we may have grandkids or extended family that would like to actually visit ORL someday.  (I grew up there--seen enough mouse for now).

 Strangely, I've never really been to Epcot and might like to try the food/wine thing some year.

 So, price, value (for trades) and the option to visit/gift family to Orlando were my reasons.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 9, 2015)

I think it depends.  I own at Grande Vista and have had a lot of luck locking off and trading.  I have never got anything less than a 2BR with my studio half and have traded for 3BR with the 1BR.  Part of this is that I like to go to Williamsburg and Orlando and they are easy.  I also don't pay any II membership or fees since I'm part of the Marriott destination club.  So I can get two really good trades for about $1100.  That's $80 per night.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 9, 2015)

Apparently there is no big rush for people to buy in the Orlando area.  I have a nice unit for sale cheap and have only gotten one reply so far.

I know there are a lot of factors involved in this but would have thought a 3 Br lockoff vey close to Disney would have generated a little interest.

The one person abruptly cut off communication with no reason given  It would be nice to know what she did not like about it.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 9, 2015)

How have I missed this thread?  Just read it today.  

Thanks for the laughs everyone, it's been one of the more entertaining threads I've read in awhile.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 10, 2015)

I should have brought a farm in Orlando in 1970 when I went to Central Florida to live ... saved the college dollars and raised cattle or grew oranges.

One of my floormates MARRIED the son whose mother did own a large cattle ranch/orange grove in Orlando ... had her ONLY 2 grandkids - like her husband (their father) all had a heart defect and died before age 28. The other son/brother had never married. 

I own a small DVC points package ... do the bank, borrow and book deal every 3 years via David's ....


----------



## margalita4 (Aug 10, 2015)

We bought Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando some 13+ years ago when our 2 kids were young.  It was a floating all year, 2 bedroom, unit.  We've vacationed there almost every year and have exchanged it twice and rented it out once.  One exchange was to a Marriott in Williamsburg, Virginia, 10 years ago.  One exchange (last year) was to a Marriott in Doral (Miami) Florida.  We gave it away recently and the new owners can use it starting next year.  Reason is my kids are getting older, and we're ready to experience other types of vacations.  This will be our last year owning this timeshare.  Husband and I decided not to exchange it this year and use our "home away from home" one last time.  To change things up, we will not do Disney this year.  We'll do the Discovery Cove, Sea World, Aquatica package, and spend a few days in Clearwater Beach.  We bought Orlando because there's so much to do besides the theme parks.  We have great memories in Orlando.  When I told my kids we will not have our timeshare after this year, they almost looked sad.  Orlando is also a year round destination.  You can go anytime and everything is open.  When we exchanged to Williamsburg the first week of September, the theme parks were only open on weekends because the season was already over.  We visited Virginia Beach but it was too cold to go swimming.  Would I own Orlando again knowing what I know now?  Yes, but I would buy a every other year timeshare to change things up.  After this year, we probably will not return to Orlando for awhile.  But I can always count on Orlando for a good time!


----------



## ktm589 (Aug 11, 2015)

We like going to Orlando, but if you buy in Orlando DO NOT buy Westgate! We were given a week and I feel like I paid to much! As a resale owner you get treated horribly. It cost $450 just to swap weeks! Again Orlando good....Westgate bad!


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 11, 2015)

ktm589,
Is it a fixed week or a float week?  If it is a float can you reserve more than 60 days in advance of check in?  If so try joining II.  The membership is $89 per year and exchanges are about $165 these days.  They have a lot more inventory than DAE.  But then again DAE is free and has decent orlando availability so it might work for you and be less expensive.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I own 2  three bedroom fixed week 52's in Orlando.  Fantastic trading power and both rent well above MF's.  The Orange Lake one doesn't lock off but I get both week 52 and week 53 next year (Leap year) so that's nice.


----------



## ktm589 (Aug 11, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> ktm589,
> Is it a fixed week or a float week?  If it is a float can you reserve more than 60 days in advance of check in?  If so try joining II.  The membership is $89 per year and exchanges are about $165 these days.  They have a lot more inventory than DAE.  But then again DAE is free and has decent orlando availability so it might work for you and be less expensive.



We are considering that. Exploring our options at this point. I just loathe WG at this point. Would hate for someone to end up owning there as a resale owner.


----------

